# 5d mark iii vs 1dx when you are 50% wedding 50% sports



## JaydenImages (Feb 6, 2013)

I shoot 50% of wedding and 50% of sports i have a 7d and a 40d and looking to upgrade. not sure which way to go.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, let me be honest. The 5D Mark III is a great camera. I own one and use it all the time. But if you're doing weddings, the 1DX is actually better, and if you're doing sports, the 1DX is still better. The sensor tech is better. If you routinely shoot in difficult situations where you must recover highlight detail or shadow recovery, the 1DX files are much better in that regard. Not to mention AF, which is better in the 1DX as well. 

Can you shoot weddings and sports with a 5D Mark III? Of course! It'll do the job just fine, and actually will be a huge upgrade for you. Just because the 1DX is better, doesn't mean the 5D Mark III isn't absolutely fantastic. My roomate was a 4:00 miler. Jeff, our friend at OSU, ran 3:53. Didn't make my roomate slow did it? .


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 6, 2013)

For weddings, I much prefer the size & weight of the 5DIII to the 1DX. If I shot sports professionally, I would probably go for the 1DX.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 6, 2013)

I use a 5d3 with a UWA or fish for some of my ski/snowboard work and it does great. I use a 7d for my distance (200 f/2 and 400 f/2.8 MkII) but do use the 5D now and again when I need it. I get about a 85% keep rate between the two and that keeps me happy. Most of my misses are from the 7D and are usually related to low light when I have to push the ISO.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Feb 6, 2013)

The 1Dx also has an advantage when it comes to metering and low light performance. The main advantage of the 5D Mark III would be silent shutter for weddings. But overall, having used both, I rec'd the 1Dx.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 6, 2013)

Well which brings home the bacon? If its weddings I'd probably opt for 2x 5diii for the price of a 1dx. If sports, well there is a reason the sidelines of nfl game are flush with 1dx's.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2013)

Even as a happy 5D3 user, if you have the money, I say to 1Dx all the way


----------

